# Online Rat Supply\Cage Retailers in Canada



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm trying to keep my options open,and have come up with a plan to be able to buy a cage online. 

The petstores in my area SUCK!A CritterNation single unit is 190$, a duoble unit is about 348$ (plus taxes). They are well stocked up on hamster\"Rabbit" (which are too small for rats, much less a rabbit) cages, but are not well stocked on ferret, chinchilla, etc. cages. 

To get something shipped in from the USA, the shipping prices can easily be more money than the cage. On an _RPP-22 (small rat playpen) _would cost me 61$ for the cage, and 150.20$ for shipping, plus 2.00$ insurance, so the total comes to 213.20$ on a cage. 150.20$ is the shipping cost for most of the cages. I can't get the supersaver option becuase of me living in canada. 

My mother & father do not trust ebay sellers, but they are fine with me ordering a cage from an online retailer. I live in southwestern ontario, in the middlesex area (an hour away from Kitchener\waterloo, close to London). if you know of any online retailers, please let me know. The shipping is the main problem. Most of the nice cages are going with animals (that are NOT rats [ferrets, sugar gliders, chinchillas, hedgehogs, etc) on kijiji, but I still am waiting\looking. Even any site that ships at a very low cost into Canada is fine. i have a budget of 120$


----------



## Rosalynn (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm having this same issue. Have you tried Amazon.ca? They don't have as big of a selection as .com but they do have some.


----------



## pt.lire16 (Jul 25, 2012)

Montreal Critters is also an option. 

I purchased my Critter Nation from Amazon.ca. However, be warned, my first one arrived defective and it was impossible for me to assemble due to misaligned parts (so much so that I could not fix it with hammer/screwdriver/whatever tools there are). They were very nice about sending a replacement but you have to take your shot with it. Still, better than online shipping. 

If you are looking for a Double CN, then most pet stores do offer the option of special order. PetSmart has Double CN for $299. There's Pet Valu, Petcetera, PJ Pet's... Those are the only ones I know of...

If you are not on it already, Rat Shack is a good Toronto/Ontario rat forum that you could check out. Good luck.


----------

